# Download easily from Megaupload without Toolbar using a new APP



## imdbest (Dec 1, 2006)

*Download easily from Megaupload without Toolbar using a new APP*

Hi Frendz,
I was working with the new Megaupload Toolbar creating problem for all old methods to download without the Toolbar Installation thats always warned by my system as a Spyware.
So, I tried my hands on it and developed an IE based simple & FREE very limited featured Browser to just support Megaupload Download Links.


```
LiNK :: *abhikumar163.googlepages.com/i_msinet
```

NOTE : Site is under construction, so on LINK Page if more items are present then look for "ABK NOMegaUpBAR Browser v1"

It works as an alternative to Megaupload Toolbar, & interact with the Megaupload Site assuming it that Toolbar is installed and brings the Download Code Entry Page to you, so no problem of Free Slots or compulsion of Toolbar.

Its completely COST & SPYWARE FREE.

'n Worke for Me, so If it doesn't work for you, let me know with the results its showing
I'll try to make necessary changes


----------



## mayneu (Dec 1, 2006)

nice application buddy..... thanks for this. its working for me also. i assume that its not ur spyware... is it? 
 anyway , can u find an application which will make rapidshare links to its premium link, so that we can use download managers with resume capabality?


----------



## koolbluez (Dec 2, 2006)

For firefox, the easiest direct way is:
Type: about:config in the Firefox address bar
-Search for general.useragent.extra.firefox
-Double click on it
-Change the default text with this: Firefox/2.0 MEGAUPLOAD 1.0


----------



## abhi_shake (Dec 3, 2006)

koolbluez....thanks..the trick works!!


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Dec 4, 2006)

The above software worked for once or twice and now it is not working. Now it is showing the standard screen informing to install the toolbar.


----------



## friend_foru2121 (Dec 20, 2006)

welldone bro thankx


----------



## pirates1323 (Dec 22, 2006)

just make a reg file with the following content and apply it to registery ... it will work for internet explorer .... use internet download manager or flashget for resume support downloads from megaupload or sendspace.....

REGEDIT4

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\5.0\User Agent\Post Platform]
"Alexa Toolbar"=""

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\User Agent\Post Platform]
"Alexa Toolbar"=""


----------



## koolbluez (Dec 27, 2006)

And here's another trick, which is useful even to our dear *Opera* brothers... It uses Google as a redirecter!!! and thus fools MegaUpload to think that the ip adress calling this download is some Google server!!! Interesting concept.. right?


    * Go to Google Translate Tool
    * Paste your Megaupload Link into Translate a  web page box
    * And Translate it from English to German.

*www.tech-buzz.net/wp-content/uploads/2006/06/translate_option.gif

    * Hit the translate button and wait for the download page to load.
    * And have fun !!


----------



## 24online (Jan 4, 2007)

cant work...

any working trick ???


----------



## dreams (Jan 5, 2007)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> And here's another trick, which is useful even to our dear *Opera* brothers... It uses Google as a redirecter!!! and thus fools MegaUpload to think that the ip adress calling this download is some Google server!!! Interesting concept.. right?
> 
> 
> * Go to Google Translate Tool
> ...



Oops !!! This trick isnt working.. Any other tricks ???


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 5, 2007)

Seems that MegaUpload's catchin up with our tricks


----------



## led_shankar (Jan 5, 2007)

the firefox useragent method works perfectly for me even now


----------



## sandman423 (Jan 15, 2007)

Nothing is working for me


----------



## dreams (May 27, 2007)

Now even the useragent thing for firefox not working anymore..even tried installin MU toolbar..stil same..any new tricks..


----------

